# iPhone: SDK pour windows



## soufasoufa (9 Février 2009)

Bonjour,
est ce que il y a qq1 qui peux me répondre sur l'existence d'un SDK pour le développent des applications iPhone sur windows


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Février 2009)

oui.
Non.


----------



## ntx (9 Février 2009)

Y en a un qui va devoir acheter un Mac :rateau:


----------



## kokoloko75 (15 Mai 2010)

Bonsoir à tous.
Pour PC il y a actuellement sur le marché Sentenza.
www.sentenzaforiphone.com

Cela permet le développement d'applications iPhone sur PC Windows et la compilation directement en IPA.
Il inclue une librairie de kits et de fichiers d'aide au développement.
Je n'ai pas eu la chance de tester mais j'ai pu lire beaucoup de bonnes choses dessus.
C'est un projet qui semble intéressant et apparemment pas géré par une grosse "multinationale"!


----------



## ntx (15 Mai 2010)

Sauf que Apple est en train d'interdire les applications qui ne sont pas développées avec ses outils ...


----------

